# GBAtemp Notifications



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't help thinking some kind of notification/alert system would be useful on the 'temp, implemented like at http://www.team9000.net, i.e a facebook-style "XX replied to your post," bar located somewhere; as I'm always trawling through each of my posts manually to see who replied :/

Edit:Added Screenshot
edit2oll added


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

It would get nice, but I thought we already have the option to get notified through an email about that kinda stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still as nice as it sounds, it would get annoying really fast.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 17, 2011)

A notification to know when you've been quoted would be nice.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 17, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> It would get nice, but I thought we already have the option to get notified through an email about that kinda stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can change your settings to auto-subscribe to any topic you reply to/make.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=02 (last option)

You'll get an email for ALL replies though, not just to your post.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I knew we had a feature like that because I took the time to turn it off.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2011)

Getting some sort of notification in a notifications center about people replying to your posts (by quoting them) would be nice.  Another forum I'm on implemented that and it's very useful for forums where multiple discussions happen at a time.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have to admit I would like that. It becomes pretty easy to forget to check a topic if you took a break from the temp for a few hours. Having a notification be there when you log back in would make it nice.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's one example.






You could get a notification (like when PMs) showing that there's one or more activity update, and you go to your activity page and see (the new ones being the highlighted ones).  Of course for keeping track of new posts  in your thread, it'd only alert you once per thread (not once per each new post since you've been gone).

Idunno' if there's already a mod for this or what, but it's damn useful.


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2011)

hmm, but what about a facebook style notification system implemented on the website? Instead of doing it via email, having it up by the messages bar... You have 0 new messages, 47 new replies, where each and every reply to a single topic doesn't add to the new replies, just each unique topic


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's gotta' be something on-site.


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Here's one example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like that, and I think it would be better to group it all upp like this:






But with replies in threads, in my oppinion, and not just when quoted... but that can be an option for the user perhaps?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2011)

The replies one just links you to the thread, but the "quoted" one links you to the post.... but that's from a far larger forum, where 500+ page threads are rather common, so grouping them up should work fine.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice idea! You should also be able to stop notifications from a certain topic, especially topics like The you are banned game.

Also, i know it would be harder, but could it be a live feed like Facebook? And make the tab in your browser say somthing like: 

GBAtemp.net (1)


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Nice idea! You should also be able to stop notifications from a certain topic, especially topics like The you are banned game.
> 
> Also, i know it would be harder, but could it be a live feed like Facebook? And make the tab in your browser say somthing like:
> 
> GBAtemp.net (1)


the number should come first, as in (1) GBAtemp.net

that way if you have a lot of small tabs (very little room for text in each) you can still see if you have a notification


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2011)

Im for this idea. sometimes i forget where i post and i would have liked to remember where i posted lol.
Now would you get notified for something you posted in?

ex: you post in topic x, someone posts after you, you get a notification that sends you to the comment under yours?

EDIT: Ok so its the second time today, im coming back to the Temp and i really really would like notifications.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 18, 2011)

When I forget where I posted, I have few solutions :

•When I come back from a long period, I use "View new posts" at the top right of the forum and search for the posts where I left a message (with the black dot on the envelop icon).
•If it's for a message in the last 24H, there's a link at the bottom of the forum "see all the active posts from this past 24H", and I search for topics with a black dot on the envelop icon.
•At the top right, there's a "My assistant" where you can show your last 10 posts.
•If 10 is not enough, and few times a month, I go to my own Profile and select "Option > Find member's Posts", then I can check if I had any answers.


Though, a notification on the "My assistant" would be great instead of a Mail for each tracked topic reply, and own messages quotes like Rydian shown.
I don't check my mail very often, and sometime we want an answer on the same day, the mail notification is not needed anymore if we already checked the forum manually.

I think "My Assistant" would be a good place to store this kind of informations. (maybe add a number next to it for unreaded info "My Assistant (5)", which will be cleared when opened or when clicking a new button "clear notifications".

edit : 
let's use Tempy points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey, I got 5 Tempy's !


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> When I forget where I posted, I have few solutions :
> 
> •When I come back from a long period, I use "View new posts" at the top right of the forum and search for the posts where I left a message (with the black dot on the envelop icon).
> •If it's for a message in the last 24H, there's a link at the bottom of the forum "see all the active posts from this past 24H", and I search for topics with a black dot on the envelop icon.
> ...


Yes! My Assistant would be the perfect place to store all of it-since GBAtemp are redesigning the forum layout I hear (big red box, forum page), why not integrate the assistant into the top toolbar like Facebook, Team9000, etc.

All of the current methods for checking if someone has replied here currently take time and instruction to accustom and use-let it be one day or one month; but a simple easy-to-pick-up notifications area can really perk things up!




edit:added screenshot thumb


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not a bad idea, really.


----------



## corenting (Apr 19, 2011)

Good idea !

You may also look at wii-homebrew.com . There is also a notification system here.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2011)

corenting said:
			
		

> Good idea !
> 
> You may also look at wii-homebrew.com . There is also a notification system here.


Yes, that's a good implementation-should I PM an admin or something to try and get the idea forwarded?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't help thinking some kind of notification/alert system would be useful on the 'temp, implemented like at http://www.team9000.net, i.e a facebook-style "XX replied to your post," bar located somewhere; as I'm always trawling through each of my posts manually to see who replied :/

Edit:Added Screenshot
edit2oll added


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm sure it's already been/is being considered


----------



## Costello (Apr 20, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i'm sure it'll already been/is being considered


yes it is


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## dice (Apr 20, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> corenting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Staff always check this section so that wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I've been here almost a year now and I still don't know this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 20, 2011)

Really depends on the implementation, GBATemp uses IPB so I'm not really sure how the staff would go about putting something like that inside the Assistant.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2011)

OmegaVesko said:
			
		

> Really depends on the implementation, GBATemp uses IPB so I'm not really sure how the staff would go about putting something like that inside the Assistant.


I heard GBAtemp was implementing a new board layout- so I thought this might be the ripe time to suggest this function :/


----------

